# Are These Files Made For Die Filing Machines?



## Susan_in_SF (Nov 22, 2019)

Hi Guys,
Awhile ago, I was picked up a Keller 1A die filer at a deal of a price.
As some of you guys know, I like deals ;-)
Anyways, I hadn't bought many files for the die filer since:

1. Die filing machine files are scarce on eBay

2. The files that I do see listed are kind of expensive

So, I was using the eBay search engine and was inputting possible words that might be used for someone selling die filing machine files who didn't know what they were, like someone who randomly bought them at an estate sale.

So, the whole point of my post is that I took a chance (I wasn't positive that these were die machine files), and offered a seller $30 for their files.  Here is a screenshot:



The seller accepted my offer 

Do you think these files look like they were made for die filers?  By the way, the files are 3.25" long.

Thanks,
Susan


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Nov 22, 2019)

Yes for a die filler.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Nov 22, 2019)

Yes


----------



## brino (Nov 22, 2019)

Wow! That's a steal!
Congratulations.

-brino


----------



## chips&more (Nov 22, 2019)

Yes, you scored some die files. Are you really gonna use that die filer when it’s in your kitchen?


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Nov 22, 2019)

chips&more said:


> Yes, you scored some die files. Are you really gonna use that die filer when it’s in your kitchen?


Ha!  I only have the die filer's cast iron table in my living room.  Without the table, the die filer fits in the garage ;-)

I just sold off my South Bend 9A yesterday so I can now move in my Heavy 10 lathe.  I wanted to keep my beloved Springer Bros. table saw, but now may have to get rid of it to make room for the South Bend Shaper i just bought (at a steal, of course). The shaper is in the garage, but the base that has the chip pan and drawers is sitting in my poor hatchback until I sell off more stuff


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Nov 22, 2019)

Thanks guys for reassuring that i made the right guess in buying these files


----------



## Janderso (Nov 22, 2019)

You scored!
Congratulations Susan.
Oh and the table saw, I think most of us have bought and sold table saws. They are handy as heck when you need it. Otherwise they are a horizontal surface in a shop taking up too much real estate.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Nov 22, 2019)

You need a bigger shop. Good buy on the files


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 24, 2019)

Three files would set you back about $50. You done good little lady . Wish I were near you some of those deals l sure could use if you didn't . Cast iron legs for a small planer. Like off a shaper 8"-10"..


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 24, 2019)

If you find more I'm sure guys on here will buy them.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Nov 25, 2019)

Silverbullet said:


> Three files would set you back about $50. You done good little lady . Wish I were near you some of those deals l sure could use if you didn't . Cast iron legs for a small planer. Like off a shaper 8"-10"..


I will keep an eye out for such.  I have a vintage power hacksaw that is on a pair of cast iron legs that look just like the ones you see on lathes, but half the size.


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 25, 2019)

Susan_in_SF said:


> but now may have to get rid of it to make room for the South Bend Shaper i just bought (at a steal, of course). The shaper is in the garage, but the base that has the chip pan and drawers is sitting in my poor hatchback until I sell off more stuff



The one from Pacifica? I saw the base sitting there minus the shaper. He said a woman bought it and had to make 2 trips because it wouldn't fit in the car. If I had known it was you I could have dropped it off when I bought the horizontal mill and saved your poor car.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Nov 26, 2019)

Hi Guys, 
Just updating you that I did finally receive my files.  Before stumbling upon these files, I bought a large, new Lenox 8" long 1/2" square file.  This file and the lot of smaller files arrived in the mail on the same day.  1/2" didn't sound large, until I finally had it in front of me, along with the other files.  I think 1/2" may be the widest my Keller 1A filer can take.

As for the smaller files, on the other hand, I was astounded again,  but this time because of how tiny they were.  Some of the files were so skinny that I felt like I could easily break them in half with my arthritic hands, lol.  All the 3-1/4" files are Nicholson, and looks unused and have some minor rust.

So, here are pics to show the two ends of the size spectrum of die files. The second pic is of the "top ends" of 4 of the files.  The file next to the 1/2" is so tiny that I was afraid of losing it should it roll off onto the floor, really.






Btw, my die filer didn't come with an overarm support; however, I still wanted one so I could apply pressure while filing and not worry about the file moving out of position (plus, I need another project to be behind on, lol).

Thus, when I saw someone selling an overarm support alone on eBay at a reasonable price, I bought it.
I am planning to make a FrankenDieFiler with addition of this Butterfly filer part.

Thanks again,
Susan


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Nov 26, 2019)

Aaron_W said:


> The one from Pacifica? I saw the base sitting there minus the shaper. He said a woman bought it and had to make 2 trips because it wouldn't fit in the car. If I had known it was you I could have dropped it off when I bought the horizontal mill and saved your poor car.


Hi Aaron,
Yes, that was me!
Thanks for offering the help, but I have the base now.  
I told the seller that his (now yours) Diamond milling machine was the same model as mine.  He also told me how long it took to move that mill out of the garage, lol.
PM me should you be willing to sell me a 1" arbor.  I acquired a ton of 1" arbor cutters when I had the Benchmaster mill, and my Diamond mill came with a 7/8" arbor.
You won the lottery with this purchase, fyi.

Susan


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 30, 2019)

Susan_in_SF said:


> Hi Aaron,
> Yes, that was me!
> Thanks for offering the help, but I have the base now.
> I told the seller that his (now yours) Diamond milling machine was the same model as mine.  He also told me how long it took to move that mill out of the garage, lol.
> ...



I was out of town all week. I got several arbors with the mill, I'll check the sizes to see what I have and let you know. 

When I saw the pile of tooling that came with it, I knew I had found a good deal, but I didn't realize just how well I had done until I started checking the prices of the various bits and bobs. The collection of tooling is easily worth more than the mill for a seller willing to take the time to individually sell everything. Better than the financial value, I'm pretty much set for life in regards to horizontal mill tooling.


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 1, 2019)

Susan_in_SF said:


> I will keep an eye out for such.  I have a vintage power hacksaw that is on a pair of cast iron legs that look just like the ones you see on lathes, but half the size.


see the planer in my avatar so kool to own. Just hope I get t restore it to use .


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 3, 2019)

Aaron_W said:


> I was out of town all week. I got several arbors with the mill, I'll check the sizes to see what I have and let you know.
> 
> When I saw the pile of tooling that came with it, I knew I had found a good deal, but I didn't realize just how well I had done until I started checking the prices of the various bits and bobs. The collection of tooling is easily worth more than the mill for a seller willing to take the time to individually sell everything. Better than the financial value, I'm pretty much set for life in regards to horizontal mill tooling.


Seriously, you won the lottery.  I don't know what made the seller think your price was reasonable.  I am envious of you, but then again, I did get that shaper at the same price ;-)  --- but only 1 shaper tool holder :-(
Feel free to enable this tool hoarder with more tools


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 3, 2019)

Silverbullet said:


> see the planer in my avatar so kool to own. Just hope I get t restore it to use .


Now, i have occasionally seen metal planers for sale on Craigslist,  but I never went out of my way to learn more about them due to their really large size.  I assume they kind of work like shapers.  If you have room for that planer, I am envious of you as well!


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 3, 2019)

Aaron_W said:


> I was out of town all week. I got several arbors with the mill, I'll check the sizes to see what I have and let you know.
> 
> When I saw the pile of tooling that came with it, I knew I had found a good deal, but I didn't realize just how well I had done until I started checking the prices of the various bits and bobs. The collection of tooling is easily worth more than the mill for a seller willing to take the time to individually sell everything. Better than the financial value, I'm pretty much set for life in regards to horizontal mill tooling.


By the way, Aaron, I happen to have a surface grinding fixture made specifically for horizontal milling cutters that you could borrow since you would be helping me...


----------

